# Mobil 1



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

M1 5w-30 is a great oil. It'll handle a short-trip routine quite nicely. If most of your driving is short trips, I'd change it every 5k miles/6 months, whichever is sooner. If the OLM goes off even sooner than what I mentioned, go by the OLM. 

Short trips are death to motor oil, so your changes will need to be shortened accordingly.


----------



## oshia86 (May 29, 2011)

Wow, 52% at 2k miles. My Cruze was at 80% with 2500 miles.

As far as oil, there really isn't a good reason NOT to use synthetic imo. I would switch to Mobil 1 (I have in my car) especially if you might be tougher on the car, and enjoy.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

ive been using mobil 1 extended performance since i bought the cruze basically because its the only oil i have found with the gm label. (i forgot what its called already) haha


----------



## swavo (Aug 2, 2011)

What oil filters you guys using with Mobil 1? My understanding is that there is no Mobil 1 oil filter that is compatible with the Cruze. When I went to my auto supply store, they recommended a Wix filter.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Either Delco (from the dealer, probably a Hengst in a Delco box) or Wix. Both will be quality. 

I'd stay away from Fram. Their filter for this application is a horribly made, over-priced one.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Uh oh! Now were on to filters. Most car guys seem to be able to get along all right on oil selections but oil filters seem to start a ruckus. I'm waiting for the purolator and motorcraft guys to come out of the wood work.

Also I did Mobil 1 full synthetic on my first oil change for both my cars and they continue to run like a dream. Mobil 1 extended might be what I switch to next.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

swavo said:


> What oil filters you guys using with Mobil 1? My understanding is that there is no Mobil 1 oil filter that is compatible with the Cruze. When I went to my auto supply store, they recommended a Wix filter.


On the Mobile 1 website, it's showing a Engine Oil Filter actually being available for the Cruze. The part number is MO981. I'm guessing this is a genuine Mobile 1 filter and hopefully its not a non mobile 1 filter. Mobil Online Parts Catalog . According to this graph I found, the Mobile 1 oil filter is second only to the Amsoil oil filter. What oil filter do you guys think is the best out of the ones on this graph? http://media.merchantcircle.com/11962359/amsoil-oil-filter-graph_full.jpeg . I think I will either go with the Hastings or Mobile 1 because I dont think Amsoil makes a true Amsoil brand oil filter for the cruze?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Get the Delco filter that's a reboxed Hengst. This filter is OEM in a lot of Opels and some Fiats, so knowing that it's used in Europe where they run the filters and oil a lot longer than we do here in the States is re-assuring to me. It's also available for about $6-8 at most any Chevrolet dealer. Or, cheaper online if purchased in bulk. 

I can't find a place that sells that M1 filter.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I've been using Mobil1 in all of my four stroke engines since 1980 with absolutely no problems with any motor. I've been using Mobil1 filters in my '97 Civic and my '03 P5 since new. Again not a single engine problem (or filter problem) in either car. The M1 filter is more expensive than the others, but I like the larger filter area that they have. I'd use them in a Cruze if I had one.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

It looks like the Mobil 1 Oil, Engine Air, and Cabin Air filter Numbers match up with the Luber-Finer numbers. It seems as though that Luber-Finer/Champ Labs makes Mobile 1's various filters? On the Mobil 1 website the Oil filter # is MO981 and on Amazon, Champ Labs P981 Oil Filter : Amazon.com : Automotive the champs lab oil filter is #P981 and fits the Cruze, so I don't.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> It looks like the Mobil 1 Oil, Engine Air, and Cabin Air filter Numbers match up with the Luber-Finer numbers. It seems as though that Luber-Finer/Champ Labs makes Mobile 1's various filters? On the Mobil 1 website the Oil filter # is MO981 and on Amazon, Champ Labs P981 Oil Filter : Amazon.com : Automotive the champs lab oil filter is #P981 and fits the Cruze, so I don't.


And since Champ is now part of Fram, what does that mean for the quality of the Mobil1 filters, or any Champ made filter? I honestly didn't realize this until your post and went looking.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> And since Champ is now part of Fram, what does that mean for the quality of the Mobil1 filters, or any Champ made filter? I honestly didn't realize this until your post and went looking.


Good question! Im guessing Champ and Luber-Finer are the same? http://luberfiner.com/catalog/parts-catalog.aspx


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

If you are making short trips definitely go synthetic. Helps separate the fuel out of the oil when the engine doesn't warm up on your short trips. 

Mobil EP or Mobil 1 should do ya just fine. Wix filters are quality and a good choice IMO.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

jsusanka said:


> If you are making short trips definitely go synthetic. Helps separate the fuel out of the oil when the engine doesn't warm up on your short trips.



I've heard claims of this fuel separation with synthetic before, but as a long time mobil 1 user I call BS. 

My old 2.2 ecotec would get horrible condensation from my short trips with no warm up during the week. even at 3,000miles I had times the oil fill cap & dip stick showed all white condensation/oil & no regular looking oil at all. Would have to drive the car for 4-5hours to burn all the condensation out, within a couple months of short trips was just as bad again. 

Cruze runs quite a bit hotter & have seen no condensation in the oil so far, but I have also been driving on the highway allot more. Best bet with tons of city driving & short trips is to change more frequently & save money by just using regular dexos oil.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

When gas was selling for a 25 cents a gallon, that is what a top grade motor oil sold for. Now its $4.30 per gallon, and have to pay about that much or a little more for a quart of oil.

Have warranty considerations, manual says if you don't use dexos, you will void your warranty, genuine Delco filters are the most reasonably priced if you buy a half a dozen from rockauto.com.

To my knowledge, Mobil One is the only oil company that is paying GM a royality to put that dexos label on their bottles. Can do a net search for dexos and find a whole bunch of brands that are approved by GM. But look at the shelves, the prices are about the same. I have always use top name brand oils.

When OnStar was sending me emails, told me I had to change my oil at 10,300 miles, had 34% left at around 7,000, was looking darker, so I changed it. For some strange reason, I didn't get an underhood fire.

Also finding I am getting the best fuel mileage by using Mobil gas, strange for me, since I have been against large major corporations. Price is all the same, so using all Mobil products now.

Just my experience and in my neck of the woods.


----------



## elegant (Jan 6, 2011)

Since every Ferrari, Porsche and Corvette leave the factory with Mobil 1..., that's good enough for me.


----------



## sedanman (Dec 10, 2010)

jsusanka said:


> If you are making short trips definitely go synthetic. Helps separate the fuel out of the oil* when the engine doesn't warm up on your short trips.*
> 
> Mobil EP or Mobil 1 should do ya just fine. Wix filters are quality and a good choice IMO.


That would have to be an extremely short trip. Like from the top of your driveway to the bottom. Cruze warms up to operating temperature very very fast.

Having said that, I agree Mobil 1 oil and Wix or AC Delco oil filters. I get all my filters at RockAuto.com fast shipping and they have all you need.

Don't forget the air filter and cabin filters if they are dirty!


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

^ Doesn't work that way when it comes to warm up cycles. Just because water temp gets to operational status doesn't mean it's been long enough to boil out all of the moisture that collects in the sump.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Rule of thumb is it takes 20-30 minutes of having the oil at operating temperature to boil out all the moisture. That means usually a 30-40 minute drive. Once every few weeks is generally held as sufficient. 

And, I've never heard of synthetic oil being better at separating the fuel from the oil than regular oil. What's true is that synthetics are generally better at dealing with fuel dilution thanks to better base oils and more robust additive packages. The fuel is washed into the oil down the cylinder walls. Some stays in the oil, while the more volatile components evaporate out through the PCV system to be burned in the cylinders. Long trips will evaporate out more fuel and moisture, and will have less unburned fuel entering the oil since the engine spends more time at operating temperature and operating temperature fueling maps instead of warming up and using warmup fueling maps.


----------

